# telephone land line and internet in hurghada



## hurghada1

hello, i am moving to hurghada in three weeks. I can find accommodation no problem, but am having difficulty finding out if i can get a telephone and internet installed.

Can anyone give me an idea of cost. I will need these to be able to work for my UK based company.

Thanking you in advance

Lee x


----------



## Helen Ellis

hurghada1 said:


> hello, i am moving to hurghada in three weeks. I can find accommodation no problem, but am having difficulty finding out if i can get a telephone and internet installed.
> 
> Can anyone give me an idea of cost. I will need these to be able to work for my UK based company.
> 
> Thanking you in advance
> 
> Lee x


Having a land line depends on where you live, it's not available everywhere, I woulds only choose a place that already has it installed.
I have no idea of the cost though.


----------



## GM1

check here: http://www.telecomegypt.com.eg/English/at_home_services.asp
I think for a foreigner it is more expensive. As you can see you have to present the property contract, utility bills, electricity, gas, or water receipt, so you can't have a telephone line from the first day. Are you planning to buy or rent a flat/house? If you want to rent, a telephone/DSL line can be included in the contract.
You can get ADSL from TE-Data http://www.tedata.net/web/eg/en/default.aspx or Etisalat http://etisalat.com.eg/portal/page?...itePath=Etisalat_Portal_En&kpAlias=promotions
You can get a USBstick from all the mobile providers (Vodafone, Mobinil and Etisalat)


----------



## Helen Ellis

GM1 said:


> check here: http://www.telecomegypt.com.eg/English/at_home_services.asp
> I think for a foreigner it is more expensive. As you can see you have to present the property contract, utility bills, electricity, gas, or water receipt, so you can't have a telephone line from the first day. Are you planning to buy or rent a flat/house? If you want to rent, a telephone/DSL line can be included in the contract.
> You can get ADSL from TE-Data http://www.tedata.net/web/eg/en/default.aspx or Etisalat http://etisalat.com.eg/portal/page?...itePath=Etisalat_Portal_En&kpAlias=promotions
> You can get a USBstick from all the mobile providers (Vodafone, Mobinil and Etisalat)


But not everywhere can have the land line, some areas do not yet have the infrastructure to provide a land line. Mobile internet is not reliable although I havn't tested the new more expensive faster connections yet.


----------



## hurghada1

thanks for the link, I am hoping to be in the centre of Hurghada behind Sheraton Road. And i will only be renting. I have a month to sort this out once i arrive so fingers crossed i will be able to get it sorted.

Thanks again


----------



## GM1

sorry the link for Telecom Egypt seems missing: Telecom Egypt - One Network Uniting Us

but if you want it within a month, I don't think you will get it within this month. I think you better find a flat WITH at least a telephone line but better already with internet. If there is no internet available, please check with Etisalat about the conditions (maybe you need a telephone bill from the owner of the line) and they will give you a dongle to use first. There shop is almost next to Mashrabiya coffeeshop next to the telephone central in Sakalla.
Also what I know is that if you live in the area behind the telephone central it is difficult to get an ADSL line.

Yes, indeed there are areas where there are no telephone lines at all, you can only use mobile internet.


----------



## mamasue

The Egypt Telecom offce in Hurghada is in Mashrabeya street (Sometimes called telephone Central street in the centre of Sekala, Hurghada...... just up from the Mashrabeya coffee shop.
If you go in there, they'll tell you everything you need to get a phone line..... but it's better to rent a place with a line already in, as everything in Egypt is hassle and takes ages!


----------



## Busy Sue

It depends where you rent the apartment. Some flats have telephone lines already but with the trend in mobiles and dongles a lot of newer apartment do not have lines. Some areas do not have telephone lines at all. You can get a vodaphone or etisalat dongle and use the internet this way. Contact me on need any more help.


----------



## Ulla

I am also wondering how to get a high speed internet connection but WITHOUT a landline, I don't need that.
What is a dongle ? *Excuse me*
I already have a Mobinil usb modem (recharged with scratch cards) but find it a bit to expensive, as I need to be connected a lot for my work.
In the Mobinil office in Sekalla they suggested I get a "dreambox" to connect to the TV and get internet through satellite. I've never heard of such a thing – any clues?

As I will only be here for shorter periods like Nov – Dec and mid January to mid March, I am thinking of getting an unlimited mobile subscription from Mobinil (about 170LE/month) which can be suspended when I leave, and started up again when I come back.
Any more experiences on this issue?


----------



## Helen Ellis

Ulla said:


> I am also wondering how to get a high speed internet connection but WITHOUT a landline, I don't need that.
> What is a dongle ? *Excuse me*
> I already have a Mobinil usb modem (recharged with scratch cards) but find it a bit to expensive, as I need to be connected a lot for my work.
> In the Mobinil office in Sekalla they suggested I get a "dreambox" to connect to the TV and get internet through satellite. I've never heard of such a thing – any clues?
> 
> As I will only be here for shorter periods like Nov – Dec and mid January to mid March, I am thinking of getting an unlimited mobile subscription from Mobinil (about 170LE/month) which can be suspended when I leave, and started up again when I come back.
> Any more experiences on this issue?


A dongle is the thing containing the sim card that you stick into the computer usb port to access the internet. 
i've heard that Etisalat are doing a much faster broadband internet connection, via dongle, for 400le a month!!!! but it's supposed to be good. I would go in and ask them. don't know if you can stop and start though. 
I pay 150 le a month for broadband from Etisalat, but it can be very very slow or quite fast, depending on the area you're in.


----------



## Ulla

Thanks! I also just did some googling and found out that Etisalat could be a better deal than Mobinil. I think I will find my way to one of their shops in Hurghada (or, main office - does anyone know where that is??) tomorrow, and get myself an Etisalat dongle instead of the Mobinil which I also find rather slow.
Hope that you also be lucky in finding the best solution! (Since long, I have found out that much of life in Egypt is rather depending of "being lucky"...


----------



## GM1

The main shop is on Sheraton Road, next to Mashrabeija coffeeshop (before the telephone central). They are probably closed, because of the feast.


----------

